# Ext. cab vs Reg. cab



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a regular cab now. Would kind of like to have and extended cab but was wondering how many people plow with an extended cab and how they like them.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a regular cab, an extended cab and crew cabs. They all plow great, difference in length is not much. Personally I like the crew cabs.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's easier to see when you have a reg. cab but, I think the extra space is worth having an extended cab.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an extended cab and love it. My tool box, extra pump, spare parts,tow strap, jacks and extra clothes are all in the back seat easily accessible and dry and i still have plenty of bed room for salt and shovels.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll probably be in the minority, but I miss my regular cab. I had a 2005 Chevy 2500 regular cab, and I wish I had it back. Now I've got a crew cab, plows fine, the extra space is nice for the dog, but overall I want my regular cab back.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Reg cab is best for plowing. Shorter wheelbase and less weight on the frontend


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

For plowing there is nothing better then a reg cab.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Regular cab was nice for plowing, but I'll never go back to anything but crewcab for a pickup, extended cab sucks when compared to how much nicer the crewcab is for life in general...


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I prefer a regular cab, especially for plowing. I have one ECSB with a tool box on the back, with the box on there, it doesn't leave you much room. Plus with the tool box, visibility is poor.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

wellnermp;1512680 said:


> I'll probably be in the minority, but I miss my regular cab. I had a 2005 Chevy 2500 regular cab, and I wish I had it back. Now I've got a crew cab, plows fine, the extra space is nice for the dog, but overall I want my regular cab back.


Regular cab 2500 & 3500 series trucks are getting harder to find used. A friend of mine went to a few used car lots looking at trucks. He wanted a regular cab, the sales man said they are hard to come by and when they do find one, it sells quick. So I guess they are more popular than we realize.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Ecsb here too. It's an '01. It measured just about one foot longer wheel base than my old reg cab. I'd never go back to Reg cab. 
I'm a Fire Fighter and my gear rides in the back along with tools, tow straps, chains and who knows what.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

mercer_me;1512667 said:


> It's easier to see when you have a reg. cab but, I think the extra space is worth having an extended cab.


agreed i love my extended cab to put a person in or just somestuff in if i have too


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have plowed with reg. and ext... Regular was nice for visibility, ext. was nice for space (but awful for rear window fog) and now I have a CCSB and it has a rear defroster.I feel like the CCSB is going to be my favorite 

The overall space for daily driving is great


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i think everyone is on the same idea that if your only going to work out of the truck and plow a reg. cab is the way to go but a crew cab is nice if you have kids or equipment that you need to keep locked up out of the elements. i love the way a crew cab looks however i have my caddy to drive around my freinds and family my truck is only used to work out of so i have a reg. cab 8' bed with a toolbox. it is great to work out of as it has plenty of room!!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

If you're working out of the truck for many hours at a time then extended cab is great for having a place to spread out...take your jacket off, keep lots of snacks handy, keep your tools warm so they don't freeze your hands, reach your arms back and stretch once in a while, etc.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

OK I have one standard cab, one extended cab, one suburban, one crewcab all with plows.
I personally like the suburban.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm extremely picky on my type of truck! Older trucks I only like single cabs with long beds, but newer trucks, I only like extended cabs, not crew cabs, with short beds. I have no idea why I'm so picky. I can't stand long beds on new trucks! But if its a dually, it has to be a crew cab with a long bed!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the great opinions. I am having an hard time fitting 4 people in my regular cab. But, I just hate to get a truck not knowing if i will even like it or not. Have heard that before about the back window fogging up. A defogger is definitely in the equasion if i go ext. cab.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use your truck for anything other than just plowing then you'll definitely enjoy an extended or crew cab truck.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't have a family to carry but I just traded my crew cab 6.5' bed & went back to reg. cab 8' bed. There's pros & cons to everything. I got tired of the lengthy wheelbase & the back seat collected clutter. I've had all 3 versions. The extra cabs with suicide door can be PIA when loading/unloading between cars. I've read where Chevy is going to traditional door on extra cab when they redesign. My '03 extra cab didn't feel as solid when you shut the door. Kinda jouncy.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow if chevy went with a new door design, it would make alot more poeple go with the ext. cab.... I always wondered why dodge did it but chevy didnt


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

mass1589;1514914 said:


> Wow if chevy went with a new door design, it would make alot more poeple go with the ext. cab.... I always wondered why dodge did it but chevy didnt


Ya, I guess the newer extra cab doors open wider than my '03 did so it may not be as bad - but still and extra step to open.

I read in Truck Trend magazine, but found it online..."Perhaps the biggest exterior change is the change of door configuration on the extended-cab models from rear-to-front-hinged rear doors"
Read more: http://www.trucktrend.com/future/sp...o_1500_and_2500_hd/viewall.html#ixzz2CA7LkvQW

http://www.tundraheadquarters.com/blog/2012/09/27/2014-silverado-rumors/


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The entire cab of the truck looks similar to the dodge now (much more squared off). I'm very interested to see how it looks plus the new engines. The one interior spy photo does not look promising in my opinion when you compare it to Dodge/Fords.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Ive always had a regular cab long box. To me i need the long box most. Because i need a tool box due to having a regular cab, i need that extra space. If i had an extedned cab i wouldnt need the tool box and wouldnt need the long box in the end. So a long box with large tool box is basically a 6 foot all done. I am getting to the poin where i need something more than a regular cab for people hauling reasons. Next will be an ext cab short or long box..


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

kingriver;1513770 said:


> OK I have one standard cab, one extended cab, one suburban, one crewcab all with plows.
> I personally like the suburban.


I miss my old suburban! haha Started plowing with a suburban, then an ex cab, and now my reg cab. They all have their perks. I dont have kids and i like my 8ft bed.


----------

